# microfleece for wipes???



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

So why have I never heard of microfleece wipes??

Today I had run out of clean wipes and DS had a bit of a dingleberry. In desperation I grabbed one of his stay dry fleece liners and wet it for a wipe.

It worked better than ANY wipe I'd ever tried!!! SOFT and grabbed that poo up like it was nothing. I mean, it was like it had magnetic powers against that peanut butter poo nugget.

Anyone ever try microfleece? Am I just insane?


----------



## Cullens_Girl (Feb 6, 2005)

I've tried it - I don't care for it personally, but for the poopy diapers it works pretty well because the poop just falls off it when you dunk in the toilet.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I think MOE does make microfleece wipes...I'll check...


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

Micro usually isn't absorbant which is probably why you don't see many wipes made out of it. Good point on the poop removal, though. I guess it's kinda like teflon!


----------



## susieinms (Aug 11, 2005)

I use the micro fleece stay dry liners by MOE for wipes all the time and love them!! It wipes the poop off so well. One day I grabbed a baby wash cloth to use instead and was horribly upset at how rough it was on my baby's heiny.

What I do is use an old wipe container and place one wipe at a time in there and spray some wipe solution on it (I use Baby Bits sold by Nurtured Family) and keep layering wipe, solution, wipe, solution till I get them all moist. After they are in there for a while they stay wet. I have had them keep moist for over a week and not mildew. I don't know if it is the solution or the wipes that are mildew resistant.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

OK, after an entire day of microfleece wipes I'm sold. I'm getting rid of all the old scratchy hemp ones and serging up some microfleece. LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## OTMomma (Aug 12, 2003)

I can't help but point out you don't need to serge the microfleece- fleece won't ravel anyway- so all you have to do it cut- unless you want to back it with something else.


----------



## ELTAZ (Jun 12, 2005)

I thought microfleece would make great wipes, so I bought a BUNCH, cut it up, and bam... they slid right ouf my hands! I don't like them for wipes b/c I don't think they get dd's chunky poo too well, plus they are so slippery/wrinkly they slip right out of my fingers when I'm trying to wipe.

But, hey, I'm glad they work so well for you!!! It's great when you find THE thing!

-Elizabeth


----------



## surprisesarefun (Jan 19, 2005)

I *love* my fleece wipes. I've been using them for 10 months now and just can't see why I'd switch to anything else.


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

Most of the wipes found on UK WHAM sites are made of fleace. I never bought any though, fleace just never seemed the right fabric to me. You've inspired me to give it a go, I;ve got some around here somewhere that I could cut up.


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

I really am loving them







I'm not having a problem with them slipping out of my hands. They really grab the poo and are soooooft


----------



## gelfnrach (Sep 13, 2005)

I made some fleece wipes recently and while I like them for softness and easy poos, I too feel that they are not scrubby enough to get sticky poo. I do use them for pee pee wipes and stuff though. I think they would be great for a rashy bottom for sure!


----------



## eden/averymum (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a bunch of fleece wipes, I just use them for poops, they are awesome for sticky poo!


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

would have never thought they would work so good.


----------



## Hawkeyemama (Feb 8, 2005)

I use the MOE fleece wipes and love them- In fact they are the only wipes DH will use! He digs throught he stack until he finds one








(my other favorite wipes are velour/sherpa from LHC- so soft and absorbant and a great price!)


----------



## bbjbryner (Aug 18, 2005)

I have the MOE Wonder Wipes (fleece on both sides) and they are all I use now! One dry one gets every bit of poo off in one swipe and then I use another moistened one to get her bum nice and clean. Then I can take the wipe over to the toilet and gently shake and it all falls off. Can't ask for better than that!


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

not a favorite choice for wipes.


----------



## FireWithin (Apr 29, 2004)

hmmmm. I going to have to try it out. We switched to sposie wipes because I couldn't figure out how to reduce the rough friction from my flannel/velour wipes. I hated how they didn't slide over his skin. I will try fleece, sounds like it might work.


----------



## bgirl (Jun 23, 2004)

what works really well is if you have the microfleece on one side and a layer of cotton on the other side. That way you can use the soft microfleece side on the bum, the cotton makes the wipe hold its shape and also add a bit of absorbency.


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

i agree that it works GREAT if it is backed with something else. I bought 12 wipes on Ebay that are pink microfleece on one side and pink flannel on the other. they are AWESOME! i reach for those before anything else. the fleece is great for poo becuase it falls right off and the flannel is nice for using with wipes solution to really get the skin clean. u can try buying/making some with microfleece and cotton, i bet you would LOVE those too.


----------

